# Is the CC booking situation getting worse?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just sounding off in frustration really. I looked to book a specific weekend at Baltic Wharf in late July, 4 months ahead. 

No, fully booked. So, although academic, I started to check how far in advance you had to book. Just one weekend is available up until the week before Christmas.

I give up. It is utterly impossible to have an adult discussion on the topic with any CC employee, whether they have any influence or not. You are just on the receiving end of the stuck record that claims there is no problem.

Dave


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

we had same problem dave so we canceled our membership it realy is not worth getting worked up about. 
if more people vote with their feet like we did they might then do something about it
frank


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have cancelled our membership as well this is not the way to run a business.
I agree with Frank vote with your feet. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try ringing the site directly, that has worked for me in past. I think the CC only release a percentage of pitches for on line booking.

Its still a s***e system, but as they keep telling us "There is no problem with no shows" which we all know to be b  ll  cks


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's certainly no better and I agree is very frustrating.

I complained to the CC club about the pre booking situation being quite ridiculous when no deposit is taken.They replied as follows;-

_
''Thank you for your email.

We totally understand your frustrations when trying to make a booking and we are unfortunately a victim of our own success, in that many members take advantage of the Advance Booking service and tend to book their holidays for the forthcoming season as soon as the service opens in December.

We have often debated the question of whether to hold a certain number of pitches in reserve. However, we have never been convinced that this would really serve any useful purpose especially on those sites which are exceptionally busy. We feel that the 'first come, first served' system of pitch bookings is the fairest system to operate.

Clearly the majority of members are like-minded and have the courtesy to cancel bookings thereby freeing up a pitch for their fellow members. The Club endeavours to monitor regular abusers and take the appropriate action.

You may be interested to know that we can and do identify members who block book and then do not turn up. We have already written to several suspending their membership.

The current advance booking system prevents any members booking different sites for the same night. This has reduced some of the abuse.

We are aware that other operators/clubs do charge deposits. However, judging by their published letters, they still encounter the same type of issues. From the Club's own experience we used to charge a deposit for each site booking, however we have not seen any noticeable reduction in "no shows" since we stopped taking deposits.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us with your constructive comments, which have been noted.

Kind Regards

Tina 
Web Contact Team 
Caravan Club _''

So they deny that there is a problem and state that they are a victim of their own success.I think the best course of action is for ordinary members to bombard them with complaints and hope they will reconsider and start charging a deposit similar to the C @ CC who charge £25 per booking and do not have a problem despite what the CC say.

I find the following statement difficult to believe;-

'' From the Club's own experience we used to charge a deposit for each site booking, however we have not seen any noticeable reduction in "no shows" since we stopped taking deposits. ''

I do not have access to the CC's statistics but that one is hard to swallow and doesn't make sense-members are not going to book most w/ends @ £25 a time non-refundable deposit and then cancel most of them.

The only possible consolation is the fact that if you ring the site direct during the preceding week there is a chance of getting a pitch.Not ideal for some members though as they like to be more organised and book in advance.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

CC maintain excellent sites - certainly the best ones we use.

Abbey Woods, Crystal Palace (for the moment), Common Woods (at Welwyn) all offer good public transport into London, which we need on a regular basis.

OK - if you can't book on them, they may not be much use, but Baltic Wharf has always been a problem (as has Rowntree in York).

For us, CC offers great value. We may disagree with their booking arangements, and have written to tell them so, but we shall certainly renew our membership.

Gordon & Barbara


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> CC maintain excellent sites - certainly the best ones we use.
> 
> Abbey Woods, Crystal Palace (for the moment), Common Woods (at Welwyn) all offer good public transport into London, which we need on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


I agree with Gordon & Barbara if they were not fully booked they would probably not be very good, we are at Burrs at the moment ,we booked it in early January, recently some friends tried to book for this weekend but it was fully booked ,the cynic will say that a lot would cancell and leave unused pitches , I cant see any on this site this weekend,


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I'm convinced city workers book 28 day blocks at Baltic Wharf, a day away (maybe) and straight back again. Very frustrating :roll:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Autoquest.
This can happen,also,a block of worker members will book another site nearby for the same priod,and they just swop every 28 days,this was done at a site i know,and the workers even left TV arials/ariels? PIPPIN?, in position,so they did not have to keep rigging up every time. It is not against the rules,and it satisfies the local district planning departments.
Ted.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I worked around the country, using my m/home and sites. The 2 main clubs turn a blind eye in the quiet times but will not allow 'workers' to be virtually permanent fixtures on a site.

These workers may have managed to wangle something on CC sites and its farcical method of booking. They probably booked sites at the instant the new season started. CL's and CS's are the more likely targets for workers. When I worked in the London area, it was really difficult to get on any kind of site.

I am another one not renewing with the CC.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's not the fact that the sites are full, it's the ridiculous ability to book up as many sites as you like - all through the year if you like, and not pay a penny. Then you can just decide whether you want to go or not within 72 hours and not get penalised at all? So somebody can go on the CC web site in December and book every day throughout the next year and that's fair?

I would ask everybody who has had the e-amil from CC about their members research panel make sure they register for it and if they are given the opportunity to let the powers that be know that we think it's a STUPID policy which rewards the greedy prats who book up every weekend.

see this thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-103582-caravan-club-member-research-panel.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC*

Hi

I too am not a member of the CC, partly because of the booking farce.

I am sure many people book far more weekends than they intend to use and will then cancel them. Note, I am saying cancel rather than "no show". As far as I know, there is no limit to the number of cancellations a member can make.

The deposit system at the CCC does in my opnion prevent this. If I wanted to book 10 weekend breaks, multiplied by 10 lots of the £25 deposit, it is quite prohibitive. CCC sites are usually ok to get on at weekend by booking a few days ahead.

I would like to book 21 nights at the CC York and 21 nights at the CC Knareborough, but due to the "two night brigade" who have clogged the system, there is no availability for longer stays

Russell


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Much as people are complaining about the lack of camping pitches at popular sites, I think that the you are all missing the point. The fact is that that there are obviously not enough campsites to cater for the demand that there now is in the UK, and rather than spend time lobbying the CC and talking the talk about cancelling memberships etc, perhaps you should all lobby your local councils to open up motorhome friendly aires and parking.
Its a fact of supply and demand that popular spots are going to be booked up quickly and the sooner you realise that the sooner you can move on.
Rant over............


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But read that reply again particularly this bit;



Tina from Web Contact Team at CC said:


> The current advance booking system ............members booking different sites .....t. *This has reduced some of the abuse. *


So they *are* admitting that there *IS *abuse.........

Which is what we have all said, but sadly there seems to be no way that they will restrict the number of sites individuals can book, or keep some pitches available - that makes the whole CC a mockery as being a "members club", it is not.

It will take a concerted campaign to get them to admit there is a problem, but such campaigns have achieved results before and patently they are failing to meet the needs of (probaly) the majority of the members.

Time for some concerted action I think.....

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Autoquest said:


> I'm convinced city workers book 28 day blocks at Baltic Wharf, a day away (maybe) and straight back again. Very frustrating :roll:


I personally know of four different people who block 21 day blocks there, and work in Bristol. Then they take a 7 day booked in advance cheap stay in a Premier Inn or Travelodge, and then go back for 21 days .... and so on. They are IT workers at one of the big banks.

Baltic Wharf has almost become an American-style trailer park.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hymervanman said:


> Much as people are complaining about the lack of camping pitches at popular sites, I think that the you are all missing the point. The fact is that that there are obviously not enough campsites to cater for the demand that there now is in the UK, and rather than spend time lobbying the CC and talking the talk about cancelling memberships etc, perhaps you should all lobby your local councils to open up motorhome friendly aires and parking.
> Its a fact of supply and demand that popular spots are going to be booked up quickly and the sooner you realise that the sooner you can move on.
> Rant over............


Counter-rant coming! :lol:

I think it's you who are missing the point. :wink:

The problem comes from so many pitches being pre-booked, *and not used* by those selfish individuals who book at literally dozens of weekends as soon as the booking system opens, so they can look at the weather forecast and decide whether to go or not as each weekend approaches. :evil:

This blocks the whole system, especially for people like Russell who want to stay for a week or more, since all the weekends are solidly booked.

The fact that it is usually possible to get in by phoning at the last minute indicates that there are enough pitches to meet the demand at all but a few very popular sites. When the selfish brigade have cancelled 72 hours before their booking was due to commence, quite complacent and unconcerned because "_they haven't broken the rules_" there are enough places for everybody.

Unfortunately many people cannot jump and run at the last minute, and need to book a while in advance, which is all but impossible as things stand.

Counter-rant over. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it's you who are missing the point. :wink: 

But, like I said, if the supply was there the problem wouldn't exist at all- to spell it out for you- if there were 4 Baltic Wharfs or the place was 4 times the size you would not be on here ranting at all


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Turn This argument round.I think its fantastic you can book at what is in my opinion the best campsite organisation in the uk pitches up to a year in advance with no deposit and cancel without penalty what other organisitian would give there members the same flexibility.obviously there will be some abuse but the way people report on here you would think it is a major problem for all,I dont think it can be or they would change it
Everybody has the same opurtunitys to book the same pitches from the same day.If every weekend is booked what difference would it make if the people who are unhappy used the same rules and put bookings in like other people do as they would still be full.It been a problem for me also finding booking as I am restricted to school holidays but it has not stopped me yet and I have always managed to get a booking.
Bri


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hymervanman said:


> I think it's you who are missing the point. :wink:
> 
> But, like I said, if the supply was there the problem wouldn't exist at all- to spell it out for you- if there were 4 Baltic Wharfs or the place was 4 times the size you would not be on here ranting at all


You're hearing but you're not listening :roll:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Again
It maybe worth reading this post to see what some members do with bookings,That carnt be right surely 
Bri

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103582-20.html


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll:

and I have said it all before >here<  and there are least another dozen threads on the subject. Do a search on "booking and deposits"

peedee

ps were you bored DABs?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

locovan said:


> We have cancelled our membership as well this is not the way to run a business.
> I agree with Frank vote with your feet. :wink:


"It is not a business it is a club" this was what I was told by the Club Chairman at the NEC Show!

I had quite a lengthy discussion with him and to be honest he was completely in the dark about many things in my opinion. I got the impression that the top committee of the club have a nice little clique going and could not care less about members.

He tried to explain the concept of running a business to me. I explained that last year I was responsible for a budget just short of $30Million....anyway I thought you said it was not a business.

He tried to convince me that the majority of sites are running at a loss and the club keep those funded by the other parts of the "club"

To be honest he came across as a complete supercilious prat who could not care less about any member as long as he has his chain of office and the status that goes with it.

Stewart


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, peedee, just frustrated and angry that the CC maintain this is as good as it can get.

Dave


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The "Blocking" of a pitch, By paying for sunday night,so you can leave when the whim takes you sunday afternoon,and NOT,tell the warden of your intentions while booking in,or when, "Drifting" away,causes lost revenue,so the statement,"The pitch is payed for,nobody is losing money",is untrue.A member wishing to book a weeks holiday,will not want to lose a day(Come after dinner monday),so will book a second choice,so yes there is no money lost from them,but it narrows the chances of that pitch being used,lost revenue.
If you need to see this in action,go to either of the links,in the above posts,so the part of the letter from the CC to our member in this post that says..
"Clearly the majority of members are like minded and have the courtesy to cancel bookings thereby freeing up a pitch for their fellow members. The Club endeavours to moniter regular abusers and take appropiate action.".
Means the wheels are in motion at HQ (NO!! not Twickers,LOL)
Perhaps THIS is the reason why there is a certain "Shyness?".to say," I am paying for sunday,although i am not staying,and should i leave without telling you mid sunday afternoon,you will have to guess if i have left,left,or,failed to return because of an accident . Contrary to a minority of peoples views,some wardens,would be genuinly worried and concerned.
This is just ONE abuse of the system,so how many more are there.
Ted.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The value in being a member is almost solely in the access to CLs. 

As one who prefers to tour than have a static holiday, club sites in season are virtually useless, and exactly when you might want them for the hardstandings in the late autumn to early spring most are closed. 

We are talking about a caravan club, not a motorhome club, and many caravanners' holidays are now more about the site, and its near environs and facilities, than a holiday touring around , i.e. exactly the sort of holiday you can expect by renting a static caravan or cottage. 

If you wish to stay on a site for a week or two at a time and to do so you have to book months ahead, isn't it just as well to book a static caravan, have more space and save the hefty money invested in a motorhome? 

Each to their own, of course, but it's unrealistic to expect the Caravan Club to keep faith with the minority who consider themselves tourers when the majority are mainly static.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Pard said:


> The value in being a member is almost solely in the access to CLs.
> 
> As one who prefers to tour than have a static holiday, club sites in season are virtually useless, and exactly when you might want them for the hardstandings in the late autumn to early spring most are closed.
> 
> ...


Same post 3 times!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Rita.

Cured of his stutter now! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

S-S-S-Sorry! Don't know what I did there...


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> The "Blocking" of a pitch, By paying for sunday night,so you can leave when the whim takes you sunday afternoon,and NOT,tell the warden of your intentions while booking in,or when, "Drifting" away,causes lost revenue,so the statement,"The pitch is payed for,nobody is losing money",is untrue.A member wishing to book a weeks holiday,will not want to lose a day(Come after dinner monday),so will book a second choice,so yes there is no money lost from them,but it narrows the chances of that pitch being used,lost revenue.
> Ted.


I wasn't even going to get involved in this thread as it's all been said before, but since I've been dragged into it by cross-posting, I guess I have to respond.

Like many people, I work full time, long hours. Weekends are the only chance I get to go away most of the time. When I go away for a weekend, I prefer to go away for a weekend, not a bit of one. Typically I'll only be able to get to a site at 7-8pm on a Friday (so on CC sites mean I get the dregs of pitches...I accept that as the penalty of having to work), and if I only booked 2 nights, I'd have to be off by 12 on Sunday. You might call that a weekend away : I don't, it's nearer to a day out.

I quite often book Sunday night. Sometimes, if I'm near enough, I leave on Monday morning and be back at home in time for work at 9. Doubtless someone will come along and have a go at me for leaving early on a Monday morning hence waking them up soon enough. Sometimes, though, either I have to be down in London on Monday morning, or it's just too far to get back, so we'll leave on Sunday night...typically I wash the barbie after a late tea then we're on our way. Maybe I am "blocking" someone who wanted to stay Sunday-Thursday, but given I'm a member, booked at the requisite time and have paid for my pitch, I don't think that's anyone's business. Frankly, I could similarly argue that those who stay Sunday-Saturday are blocking those of us who can only get away at weekend by using the Friday nights (and if you look at the late availability, it's generally Fridays which are worst - Sundays are generally not so bad a problem).

I've posted - which was where the stuff on the other thread came from - that if the club had a deal whereby you could book from Friday afternoon-->Sunday late afternoon, I'd probably take it and not bother booking the Sunday night. I've also explained how the club could do this while still leaving the pitch available for usage on Sunday evening and increase their revenue/pitch to boot. So I've offered solutions but at present we can only work within the rules that are there, which is a rigid "leave by 12".

In terms of the bigger issue of club bookings, we all know the solution which is deposits. To my mind, they could also help things by getting away from the ludicrous all-hell-breaks-loose-day in December, and release pitches e.g. 7 months prior to the date in question on a rolling basis. It's good enough for the hotel, airline and railway industries, but apparently not for the CC. As it stands, again those of us who work are at somewhat of a disadvantage : short of taking that day in December off, it's difficult to play the game of securing all the preferred dates. Wouldn't be so bad if the day of madness was at weekend. It's perhaps not a co-incidence that those with enough time on their hands to climb through the committees of the CC to set the rules are those not working hence not facing these issues...unfortunately the whole system is self-re-inforcing.

Put all this together, couple with going rate now being >£20/night peak, during summer months it's CL/CSs only for me.

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

On a gentle tour up the East of the country last year we wished to spend a little time in York, but online booking of the Rowntree site was impossible, fully booked.

I took note of several other sites in the area without booking, then phoned the Rowntree site whilst en route to York- Got in without problem, and stayed for I think 3 days.

Chap said that you can usually get in by phoning on the day.

Don't know if this applies to Baltic Wharf-perhaps not judging by previous posts.

These sites are so convenient due to their location actually within the towns in question meaning just a short walk in.

There should be sites like these for motorhomes ONLY, as the majority of us only have shank's pony or a bike, whereas the tuggers do of course always have transport.

Oh well-we makes our choice :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite so Paul. 

A transferable but non-returnable deposit of £25 per booking, and/or a rule that no more than (say) six bookings may be outstanding at any one time would surely not inconvenience the "genuine" camper at all, and would solve the problem at a stroke.

It has been suggested so many times, and so many letters and emails to the "_Club_" (that's a laugh!) have been ignored, that it's no wonder members get a bit hot under the collar.

It's you workers I feel sorry for, who can only go at weekends and need to book a while in advance. And anyone who wants to have an entire week or more at any of the more popular sites.

As I observed before, there are generally enough pitches available - if so many were not booked months in advance and cancelled at short notice when the weather looks a bit iffy!

*The sad thing is - everything else about the Caravan Club is spot on. It is without doubt an excellent organisation in terms of . . . well, everything except the so easily abused booking system. :roll:*

Dave


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Rosbotham said:



> Jented said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I think its good and right that you do respond Paul as you are one of the people who dont agree with and complain about the CC booking system.
I read your situation with work etc which is the same as mine then I add in two kids of school age which makes it more restrictive for me but i still find the booking system works for me.What I find difficult is how people constantly complain about people who make numerous advance bookings,then they themselves pay for Sunday evening with no intention of not useing it.That for me is double standards.
Bri


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CC*

Tried too many times without success. Far too many issues and I have posted this.

Last time we had major problems trying to get into Sherwood forest. We did eventually manage to gain a cancellation by phone. When we arrived it was shut at 1 min past 8pm.

Next day after a lot of hassle with the Rangers of the forest, we noticed in daylight the site was barely occupied.

Refuse to bother any more.

Voted with our feet or rather, lack of fingers in the keyboard or phone.

TM


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I don't get hot under the collar about all of this. I _do_ get hot under the collar about someone (not you Brian) taking it as their right to decide that I'm selfish determined by whether I leave at 1930 on a Sunday versus 0700 on a Monday. And apparently my major crime is that by my getting a whole weekend away, they're only able to go to the site from Monday-Friday versus arriving on Sunday. That's the type of problem I'd like to face, not that I consider this will happen much (I've just checked, and next weekend there are 39 sites with no availability on Friday, and only 5 with none on Sunday).

I guess I could take your wording & turn it on its head Brian. One pays for the "lease" of the pitch (& facilities) from 12:01 on one day to 11:59 on the next. If I leave on Sunday evening, I'm not using the end bit of my booking but am indeed using it for some of the hours that I've booked; by the same token I never use the first 8 hours of my on a Friday evening....nobody complains about that.

For the record, I never sneak out. Generally I'll tell the wardens on arrival when we're due to leave. Perhaps they're silently seething but none has ever raised an objection. If they're still around when I leave I'll pop in and say goodbye : they rarely are though (whether late Sunday or early Monday).


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi rosbotham.
I do not think you mentioned that you told the warden,and i may be wrong,but i believe you wrote along the lines of if the warden cannot check that i have left/perhaps gone to the pub.its not my fault there is an empty pitch for the taking".
As for the fact you only get weekends off...............There are lots of people who only get one day off a week,and i don't see them complaining,IF!! i was home of a weekend,i often took the c/van onto site friday night,(Lost some money there,paid from 1300hrs,never thought of that)went to work sat.came back at tea time and had "sharp tongue pie" for tea,packed up for dinner time sunday and went home,was often in London Gateway services at 06.30 monday,hanging about so i could time my run to cross the 0700hrs deadline and get to London Wall,with 60ft of steel on for 0800hrs. There are people m/homing.c/vanning, myself included,that had to be on a ferry at sparrows to deliver on the continent.Being in London for 0900hrs is a luxury.
Just one more point,m/homers seem to be able to find little areas to park while wending their way home,you could pehaps think of doing this,and save yourself the money you pay for the nights you do not use,lucky you to be in a job.
Ted


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Quite so Paul.
> 
> A transferable but non-returnable deposit of £25 per booking, and/or a rule that no more than (say) six bookings may be outstanding at any one time would surely not inconvenience the "genuine" camper at all, and would solve the problem at a stroke.
> 
> ...


I agree with what Dave is saying; one other suggestion that they will not even consider is to change the "on this day you can book for the whole year" to four (or three) days spread evenly throughout the year (the old "quarter days"?) and allow people to book for the next say, 13 weeks ONLY. 

This would mean that there are *four* chances to get on to book, all of equal importance - at present the single days system does not give equal access to all members, particularly when the booking system opens late, is overloaded, or crashes or whatever. (As it has in recent years)

By having four such days it would reduce the overall number of bookings that a member could/would hold at one time and would open up the sites to many more members who are currently disenfranchised by the single day system. 

But they will not even consider it since having just the single day gives them the projected income for the year......  8O

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Like many people, I work full time, long hours. Weekends are the only chance I get to go away most of the time. When I go away for a weekend, I prefer to go away for a weekend, not a bit of one. Typically I'll only be able to get to a site at 7-8pm on a Friday (so on CC sites mean I get the dregs of pitches...I accept that as the penalty of having to work), and if I only booked 2 nights, I'd have to be off by 12 on Sunday. You might call that a weekend away : I don't, it's nearer to a day out.
> 
> Paul


Been there done that, my solution was to rally with the local centre. If not your local one you could try rallying with others. Rules on arrival and departure are far more favourable or none existent.

peedee


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

It might be interesting to do a poll on this to see who would support a deposit system and those that don't. I would be for the deposit system of £25, maximum bookings of 6 which should cover most peoples work and school holidays. We wanted to book a week with my son, his wife and 3 kids but as yet all booked and have been since the advance booking opened, he was told by a couple to ring the week before for a cancellation. This can't be right people must just block book and then cancel.

Graham


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

zappy61 said:


> It might be interesting to do a poll on this to see who would support a deposit system and those that don't. I would be for the deposit system of £25, maximum bookings of 6 which should cover most peoples work and school holidays. We wanted to book a week with my son, his wife and 3 kids but as yet all booked and have been since the advance booking opened, he was told by a couple to ring the week before for a cancellation. This can't be right people must just block book and then cancel.
> 
> Graham


Been done before

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-58933-poll.html+deposit


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

zappy61 said:


> maximum bookings of 6
> 
> Graham


6 is too many if you consider the numbers of members involved, 6 won't solve anything and neither will deposits for the popular sites. Limit to 3 bookings at anyone time might but even then the popular sites might be fully booked at weekends.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> 6 is too many if you consider the numbers of members involved, 6 won't solve anything and neither will deposits for the popular sites. Limit to 3 bookings at anyone time might but even then the popular sites might be fully booked at weekends.
> peedee


You may be right Peedee, but it would certainly put the dampers on those who book just about every weekend in the year, then decide whether to go a day before each booking!

Having spoken about it to quite a number of wardens, it happens a lot more often than one might think. It wouldn't be so (relatively) easy to get last minute bookings otherwise, would it?

Dave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > It might be interesting to do a poll on this to see who would support a deposit system and those that don't. I would be for the deposit system of £25, maximum bookings of 6 which should cover most peoples work and school holidays. We wanted to book a week with my son, his wife and 3 kids but as yet all booked and have been since the advance booking opened, he was told by a couple to ring the week before for a cancellation. This can't be right people must just block book and then cancel.
> ...


Fairy snuff thanks for that. The result is plain enough. CC won't listen then? It's such a pity.

Graham


----------

